# New Boys :D



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

My dear friend was out of town for the holidays and surprised me with a couple of lovely boys on the condition that he gets pick of the litter 

Dr.Phil 


Wilbur


Ill be picking up some mice I ordered in two weeks, Ill keep those a surprise until they arrive


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very pretty boys.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

sweet guys, I want to have such a suprise too!
specialy Dr.Phil hase something vary cute on him, sadly I can't say what.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

The markings just look like they are supposed to be on there ( smooth lines...)


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I think the color is apricot.

The marking on Dr.Phil has me leaning toward Hereford?


----------

